# clown knife and piranha ?



## mike316 (Jun 6, 2004)

i was thinking about getting a couple piranhas. i have a clown knife fish 6 inches long. iwas wondering if the three could live together. i know the piranha's have to be bigger then the knife so they don't get eaten my tank is a vey big tank. i take good care of my fish the only fish i have in my tank i love my fish and would like to expand my stock thanks.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Just put them in the tank,ad see what happens


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i have seen it been done for over 3 months no problem then he sold the knife but if the p is much bigger then i don't recomend it.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

do not do it









i actually had to do this. my lil red belly got moved because his tank got cracked. I woke up the next morning to my clown knife w/ the tip of its tail gone... i removed the red and the clown knife has made a full recovery. cant even tell the tip of its tail was bitten off


----------



## mike316 (Jun 6, 2004)

yeah it sounds like i better not mix. what about a oscar?


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

ive heard that it has been done before but very rare


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I wouldny really mix piranhas with anything. maybe some zebra danios or somwthing like that.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I wouldn't do it. Stick with big plecos and doradids.

-PK
-"On a long enough timeline the survival rate for everyone will drop to zero".


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

you can mix your p's with anything, but(big but) its will soon be foooood


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> -"On a long enough timeline the survival rate for everyone will drop to zero".


Fight Club









Awesome movie, and the only answer that says it all, when talking about piranha's and tank mates.
Eventually, every tank mate will die by mauling: maybe within hours, maybe after years - they only thing you can know for sure is that it will...


----------

